# want to become mmj patient



## pedro420 (Dec 19, 2011)

hello everyone 

i didnt kno where topost this so i thought ide out it here

ok for the people that read this that have also read my introduction you know my current problem im faceing and my medical condishion well im tired of being herrased about the meds i choose ti use im wondering if nebody could inform me about the mmj csrds and everything kike that ive tried to do research bout the subject but it is hsrd to find nething informative 

im looking to become a patient and sm wondering what state it is legal in and if the state is laid bacj i dont want to deak with all the drama of gangs stupid people that i gotta worrie about that is why i live where i live but it is illegalhere and again if you read my introduction (this hello might alsi be a goodbye) ull understand more abiut the situation 

but any info that you coukd give abiut the states and mmj laws in more layedback areas woukd be great also i dont realy have a big income so any states where it isnt to high priced to live would be even better for me 

thank you and happy growing


----------



## pedro420 (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry bout title didnt proofread


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 4, 2012)

Move up north, relativly cheap up here. What do you think about maine?


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 4, 2012)

realy just thinkin bout a goodplace dont have any certin place in mind yet just looking for a relitivly cheap place i can afford being diabled and on a fixed income it is hard to find affordable places 
just looking to move where i can grow my meds and not worrie about gettin in trouble for doing the things i like to do my whole lyfe ive been interested in botany and this plant is the most useable plant there is and i hate the fact that its illegal for no reason


----------



## Tuxedotokerrr (Jan 5, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> realy just thinkin bout a goodplace dont have any certin place in mind yet just looking for a relitivly cheap place i can afford being diabled and on a fixed income it is hard to find affordable places
> just looking to move where i can grow my meds and not worrie about gettin in trouble for doing the things i like to do my whole lyfe ive been interested in botany and this plant is the most useable plant there is and i hate the fact that its illegal for no reason


Amen. Try looking up laws/regulations for states and compare what you can afford with your medical issues.

Keep is posted
-tux


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 5, 2012)

well ive done all the legal mmj reading im almost positive i can be accepted newhere i move to ive just been trying to find places to live where i can afford everything and then its saveing up money then geting the girlfriend to move with me shouldnt be hard did that once and we wasnt even dateilng at the time i just called her one nite wile i was out gettin some powder and said hey im goin bak to fl you commin n she said yes


----------

